# you have 1 pending request (MSN)



## UpskirtHayley (Jan 15, 2008)

what does it mean?

it says i have 1 pending request above my friend list on msn.

i thought when someone add u to their list.... we will have a pop up telling that someone want to ask u? but this is not a pop up.....


----------



## pip1011261 (Jan 15, 2008)

UpskirtHayley said:


> what does it mean?
> 
> it says i have 1 pending request above my friend list on msn.
> 
> i thought when someone add u to their list.... we will have a pop up telling that someone want to ask u? but this is not a pop up.....



in msn you also have a profile...sorta like a "my space" and you can request friends and also receive updates to that profile.


----------



## UpskirtHayley (Jan 15, 2008)

ahhh i see.... so its not adding the instant messaging.... but adding the msn space? the user home page?


----------



## CopperKid (Jan 15, 2008)

its kinda like some one can request you to change your profile or for you to add information to the msn profile/space deal

as far as i know


----------



## UpskirtHayley (Jan 15, 2008)

ahh i see......

new question:
what does it mean when people is on "non-instant messaging" list

does it mean we blocked them? or they blocked us? or ect....


----------



## CopperKid (Jan 15, 2008)

well i dont think i know for sure, but i could guess that its either an email that doesnt have msn ex- if your work has an email and you added that to your hotmail contacts but they dont have msn

if that makes sence


----------



## GameMaster (Jan 15, 2008)

It does, and that's the one reason. The other may be if the contact has deleted you.


----------



## CopperKid (Jan 15, 2008)

very nice GameMaster
with  the assist


----------



## pip1011261 (Jan 15, 2008)

UpskirtHayley said:


> ahh i see......
> 
> new question:
> what does it mean when people is on "non-instant messaging" list
> ...



i have that with every contact, but can go higher than my contact list number. it seems to me it is just like saying to email the person. I have 27 msn contacts but 47 non IM contacts as they are in my email address book.


----------



## CopperKid (Jan 15, 2008)

agreed, look at the team work


----------



## cohen (Jan 16, 2008)

UpskirtHayley said:


> ahh i see......
> 
> new question:
> what does it mean when people is on "non-instant messaging" list
> ...



1. your first question - you have an MSn profile and you can accept or decline people access to your profile
2. in the non-instant messaging list is e-mail addresses... so you right-click on that then it will open up an e-mail mesage for you... you can delete those people and it will not do any harm to your account or the person's e-mail adress on your hotmail e-mail contacts.

anything else???

By the way you can get msn - www.9down.com and get msn 9 beta

Very good!!!!


----------

